# All Indo-Iranian Languages: lockdown



## Sheikh_14

Dear Foreros,

We live in incredibly interesting times as the world braces for a lockdown and self-quarantine. But the question here is how would you refer to this phenomenon in the languages above. Quarantine itself is Qarantiina & Qaranteen in Urdu. Self-quarantine would thereby be xud-qaranteenii/qaranteen/qaranteena. Whereas Corona Virus can be termed as Koronaa-wabaa. 

However, how would you refer to a lockdown? For Urdu might I suggest kul-qufl-bandii and kul-quflii. "Shehr meN kul-quflii naafiz kar dii ga'e hai;" An all-out lockdown has been imposed in the city. Perso-phones please do remember to include Roman script for the sake of both pronunciation and Hindi-phones who cannot read nasx script. 

Best Regards,
Sheikh


----------



## Qureshpor

I don't believe we are living in "interesting" times. On the contrary we are trying to escape death in extremely frightening times!

Corona qufl-bandii(-i-mukammal)


----------



## Qureshpor

Qureshpor said:


> I don't believe we are living in "interesting" times. On the contrary we are trying to escape death in extremely frightening times!
> 
> Corona qufl-bandii(-i-mukammal)


Corona pahiyyah-jaam could be another possibility.


----------



## marrish

Both are good but the former is better.
Now it'd be interesting to see which Urdu word was used (if it were used at all) in Kashmir for 'lockdown'
What an irony of fate that the residents at least had gained practical experience of living in lockdown before corona lockdown came, even worse than that - including the shutting down of the internet and phones.


----------



## Sheikh_14

marrish said:


> Both are good but the former is better.
> Now it'd be interesting to see which Urdu word was used (if it were used at all) in Kashmir for 'lockdown'
> What an irony of fate that the residents at least had gained practical experience of living in lockdown before corona lockdown came, even worse than that - including the shutting down of the internet and phones.



As someone of Kashmiri descent all I can see to that is Indeed! Marrish SaaHib, it is the most harrowing of ironies. Pahiyaa-jaam doesn't quite do it for me here, since that connotes forced closure primarily due to violence so what Karachites had to endure for an entire decade in the 21st century. Yes, would absolutely agree with qufl-bandii e mukammal or qufl-bandii e tamaam.. I am also quite partial to my own coinage of kul-quflii since its short and sweet. kul-quflii kaa a'aalam i.e. a state of lockdown where everything has been locked up. "Shehr meN kul-quflii naafiz ho chukii hai", A lockdown has been imposed in the city and so on and so forth..

I do greatly appreciate your input Janaab QP o Marrish. As per my info unless the Kashmiris have coined their own terms for the mess they were put in, is a separate issue, but no formal Hindi term has ever come to fruition over the activity. The term being used for lockdown however, is Jantaa-curfew, which in Urdu would be either Aawaamii, Qaumii or Watnii-curfew.

Regards,
Sheikh


----------



## littlepond

Sheikh_14 said:


> The term being used for lockdown however, is Jantaa-curfew ...



No, "jantaa curfew" was something different. The Hindi term being used currently on Hindi channels for "national lockdown" is "deshbandii" (in an apparent reference to the earlier "noTbandii").


----------



## Alfaaz

marrish said:
			
		

> ... Now it'd be interesting to see which Urdu word was used (if it were used at all) ...


 The following words and phrases are often used in that context:
• _______ سے نظام زندگی معطل/مفلوج
• _______ حبس بے جا میں/محبوس
• _______ گھروں میں قید/مقید

• خانہ بند/خانہ بندی
• نظر بند/نظر بندی
• محصورین، محاصرہ، تحصیر
• بندش؛ پابندی​Many of the terms listed above have multiple/overlapping meanings and are used for translating other English words as well such as _curfew, internment, confinement, house arrest, etc._ 


			
				Sheikh_14 said:
			
		

> ... I am also quite partial to my own coinage of kul-quflii since its short and sweet. ...


If brevity is desired, then  the following words/nouns derived from the same roots as some of the adjectives listed above could perhaps also be used for _lockdown_: اِقفال، تقفیل، اِنحِباس، تقیید.


----------



## kokoro_mo

[Moderator note: thread merged with the previous one about the same topic. Cherine]

Hello,

with a couple of friends, we're trying to establish a list of expressions that name in respective linguistic communities the current security hygienic "dispositifs". It's pretty evident that the use is rather arbitrary and often "improper" from the point of view of the internal sens of the word (in so far as it makes any sense to speak in these terms of an actual spoken language). For instance, in English we call a "lockdown" (not only) the measures aiming to isolate people in their homes, while there is a more specific word for that in French, "confinement". Moreover, in Central European languages, it has become common to use the local equivalents of the word "quarantine" (English), such as karatnén (Hungarian), karanténa (Czech), kwarantanna (Polish) and so forth, while "quarantine" or "quarantaine" have more specific meaning in English or French respectively. This could be developed at length for Japanese, Chinese and so on, I am just trying to illustrate the fact that *there's no point to look into dictionary*, the reason for me to solicit the help of the native speakers living in the actual social and linguistic context and so forth.
Would you please be so kind to explain which word or words are used to name aforementioned realities in Hindi, Urdu, Persian, Punjabi or Dari, *namely the "dispositif" of isolation of the population in their homes*, the strategy that we see developed (almost) everywhere to fight the spread of the COVID-19 virus? Any explanation (hypothesis) of how and why was the particular linguistic convention established, where does the word "come from" and so on, would be much appreciated.

Thank you very much! Take care,


----------



## aevynn

I see "lockdown" used as a loan in the Hindi and Urdu news media pretty often (ie, Devanagari लॉकडाउन and Urdu لاک ڈاؤن).


----------



## kokoro_mo

aevynn said:


> I see "lockdown" used as a loan in the Hindi and Urdu news media pretty often (ie, Devanagari लॉकडाउन and Urdu لاک ڈاؤن).



Thank you so much!

Could you write down also the respective pronunciations? I guess it's not really the same as in English? (Similarly, Japanese also say "lockdown", they say, but then, they actually write ロックダウン and say rokkudaun.)


----------



## Qureshpor

kokoro_mo said:


> Hello,
> 
> with a couple of friends, we're trying to establish a list of expressions that name in respective linguistic communities the current security hygienic "dispositifs". It's pretty evident that the use is rather arbitrary and often "improper" from the point of view of the internal sens of the word (in so far as it makes any sense to speak in these terms of an actual spoken language). For instance, in English we call a "lockdown" (not only) the measures aiming to isolate people in their homes, while there is a more specific word for that in French, "confinement". Moreover, in Central European languages, it has become common to use the local equivalents of the word "quarantine" (English), such as karatnén (Hungarian), karanténa (Czech), kwarantanna (Polish) and so forth, while "quarantine" or "quarantaine" have more specific meaning in English or French respectively. This could be developed at length for Japanese, Chinese and so on, I am just trying to illustrate the fact that *there's no point to look into dictionary*, the reason for me to solicit the help of the native speakers living in the actual social and linguistic context and so forth.
> Would you please be so kind to explain which word or words are used to name aforementioned realities in Hindi, Urdu, Persian, Punjabi or Dari, *namely the "dispositif" of isolation of the population in their homes*, the strategy that we see developed (almost) everywhere to fight the spread of the COVID-19 virus? Any explanation (hypothesis) of how and why was the particular linguistic convention established, where does the word "come from" and so on, would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thank you very much! Take care,
> 
> P.S. I have already posted a similar thread in different forums to ask the same question for the other languages. I hope it won't be considered as double-posting.


There was a similar thread posted recently.
Urdu, Persian: Corona Lockdown


----------



## aevynn

kokoro_mo said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Could you write down also the respective pronunciations? I guess it's not really the same as in English? (Similarly, Japanese also say "lockdown", they say, but then, they actually write ロックダウン and say rokkudaun.)



Hindi-Urdu phonology is a little closer to English than Japanese --- the typical pronunciations in IPA would probably be something like /lɔkɖaʊn/ or /lakɖaʊn/. Main differences with the (American) English pronunciation are: 

The first vowel would probably be rendered as a /ɔ/ or /a/ by Hindi-Urdu speakers, rather than the American English /ɑ/.
The third consonant would be rendered as a retroflex /ɖ/ by Hindi-Urdu speakers, rather than the alveolar /d/ that one finds in English.


----------



## amiramir

In Hindi I've seen saamaajik duurii सामाजिक दूरी for social distancing. Lockdown I've only seen as an English loanword.


----------



## littlepond

There is also "taalaabandii"/"taalebandii" and "deshbandii" in Hindi being used for lockdown, but much less than "lockdown" in the present-day context.


----------



## Pvitr

In Panjab (India) I have heard/seen 'band' (closure) commonly used.


----------



## kokoro_mo

Thanks to all of you for your input!


littlepond said:


> There is also "taalaabandii"/"taalebandii" and "deshbandii" in Hindi being used for lockdown, but much less than "lockdown" in the present-day context.





Pvitr said:


> In Panjab (India) I have heard/seen 'band' (closure) commonly used.



Great!
Would you write it down in devanagari for me please?


----------



## Pvitr

I can write it in Gurmukhi script which is used in Panjab (India):
ਬੰਦ - baṅd
(I have used 'ṅ' to represent the diacritic used to spell this word (as opposed to the a=character 'na') but this website may transliterate differently.)


----------



## Kamandar

As far as Persian is concerned, simply *قرنطینه qarantiine *is equivalent to quarantine and corresponds to lockdown during COVID. I've also seen *قرنطینه عمومی qarantiine-ye omuumii *(total (public) quarantine/lockdown) as well as *خانه نشینی اجباری khaane neshiinii-ye ejbaari *(mandatory staying [at] home).


----------

